# How to figure out which motor I need for LGB 28171??



## [email protected] (Oct 12, 2019)

Without needing to completely take apart the train and having to open it up and pull the motor, any way to figure out which motor I need? My 28171 won't start at all, not even the lights, checked the brushes and everything, nada... So figured that it must be the motor?? Any assistance would be helpful. I am fairly handy and can take it all apart and hopefully do the repairs myself.

Thanks!


----------

